# ATT\Yahoo DSL Static IP



## wmpierro (Nov 3, 2007)

How do I use the info given to me by ATT for my static IP address to set up my Linksys router so I can log in from the internet?


----------



## nicegagan (Nov 4, 2007)

what is the model # of linksys router ?


----------



## wmpierro (Nov 3, 2007)

Befsr41


----------



## nicegagan (Nov 4, 2007)

go this linksys link and download user guide for your router login to the router and chose Static IP Option

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&cid=1122062340941

and flow the user guide hope this will help you out


----------

